# Eine Frage



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe heute mal eine Frage an be quiet! .

Wird irgentwan be quiet! AMD und Nvidia Grafikarten herstellen bzw. wie ASUS übertakten und dann Lüfter draufmachen? (die Slientwings 2 sind dafür ja sehr geeignet)


Freundliche Grüße
Computer sagt Nein


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke eher nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2013)

Sehr hohes Risiko, enorm dicht besiedelter Markt mit Herstellern, die 'ne wesentlich dickere Finanzdecke haben.

In der Theorie hört sich das gut an, in der Praxis wärs aber (mit) das dümmste, was sie machen könnten. 
Das einzige, was wirklich Sinn machen würde, wäre eine Partnerschaft mit einem Hersteller wie MSI oder Gigabyte, in Form einer Sonderserie...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Oktober 2013)

bequiet! Gehäuse wären auch nett


----------



## Horilein (30. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haste Deine Graka von und mit und zu BeQuiet!
Versteh Deine frage nicht ansatzweise.
Kauf doch die Lüfter und schnall sie hin wo Du willst.
Ich hoffe Du fragst jetzt nicht noch nach Deckenvetilatoren von BeQuiet!


----------



## ile (30. Oktober 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=692802"/>
> 
> Da haste Deine Graka von und mit und zu BeQuiet!
> Versteh Deine frage nicht ansatzweise.
> ...



Er möchte Garantie und keine Bastelstunde, denke ich mal


----------



## Horilein (31. Oktober 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Er möchte Garantie und keine Bastelstunde, denke ich mal


 
Kann er bei MSI und EVGA beides haben.
Bissl flexibel sollte man in diesem Hobby schon sein*find*.


----------



## be quiet! Support (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Computer sagt nein,

eine Produktion von Grafikkarten ist derzeit nicht vorgesehen/geplant.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## mcmarky (1. November 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit separaten potenten Grafikkartenkühlern aus?


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. November 2013)

Hallo Mcmarky,

GPU-Kühler sind derzeit auch nicht geplant.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## the.hai (5. November 2013)

Is doch nur sinnvoll, wenn sich jeder Hersteller auf ein paar Sachen spezialisiert.

Stellt AMD denn Lüfter her oder Nvidia Netzteile?


----------

